

Managing your backlog with GitHub Issues - h3rald
http://blog.h3rald.com/managing-your-backlog-with-github-issues

======
danieldon
I've been frustrated with Issues recently because it's incredibly difficult to
find issues that show up in google results. When I search for errors and get a
hit from github Issues, the link never goes to the issue itself. As far as I
can tell, it always goes to the main issue view because the anchors are
stripped from the URL. Here is a contrived example:
[http://www.google.com/search?q=%22class+UserTest+%3C+T::U::T...](http://www.google.com/search?q=%22class+UserTest+%3C+T::U::TC+should_have_valid_fixtures+end%22)

With more and more projects moving to Issues (and being in the midst of
everything getting updated for Rails 3), I've started running into this on a
near daily basis.

I don't want to knock on github because the github guys have obviously been
doing a fantastic job with it, but I really wish Issues didn't rely so heavily
on Javascript.

